# Newbie Jeep TJ Plower



## kcm10883 (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys im from NJ and i just picked up a meyers 6.5' plow for my 06 Jeep TJ...i got it for a steal (1500) and it was used on this lady's jeep and she told her husband it was ugly n to take it off and was said to be used twice or something...got all the controls wiring etc with it including the mount but it was missing one thing. The toggle switch??? to switch my headlights to the lights on the plow. Would it be best to just go to a pep boys or something and pick up a cheap little toggle switch or is there a specific one i need to work with the plow?...Like i said im a newb with this whole plowing thing, ive used a bobcat but never plowed. Anyway all suggestions are greatly appreciated thank you

Kyle


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

is the toggle a on-off-on (high-off low) or is it simply a on off? either way to to your local auto parts store and buy one. just make sure its the right 1.

and a tip for you. if the wires you are hooking up dont have a eye or a "fork" end put one on. you dont want to be driveing at night and a wire fall off and you loose your lights.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

You will be able to source one from the auto parts store.

First, it needs to be heavy duty (30 amp)

Second, it needs to be on-off-on type. (Truck lights-off-plow lights)


----------



## kcm10883 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have hid lights with only low beams no high beams would I still need on off on switch
?


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

kcm10883;1189543 said:


> I have hid lights with only low beams no high beams would I still need on off on switch
> ?


In the plow lights or the Jeep stock housings? I currently only run low beams on my plow lights and dont have any issue. I know for me its very very rare that I turn my highbeams on during a snow storm or when plowing as the light reflecting on the snow blinds my vision even more.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

On off on. So that you can switch from truck lights- off - plow lights.

This will allow you to control your lights from your OEM switch. As in hi and lo function. It will require relays, and extensive wiring.

An easier solution would be to just wire the plow lights to a toggle and relay, like you would any auxiliary light, you could turn on your parking lights, flip the plow light toggle on and go. The bonus to this, you could also turn on your truck lights, and have double the lighting.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

If you upgrade the controller and get rid of the touchpad you will not need a toggle switch for your lights...the upgraded controller switches them automatically.


----------



## kcm10883 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for all the replies guys..i have one more question for you. Im missing the starter selenoid for the plow without this the plow pump constantly runs..obviously i must go to a meyer dealer and get the part but my question is approximately how much it will cost also i have custom HID headlights in the jeep and i need the plow for the storm TOMORROW and the wiring looks like its gonna be a weekend job and or a professional job and i was also wondering what the cost might be to wire all of it up professionally

Thanks for the speedy replies
Kyle


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Call Smith Brothers, they are located near Sparta NJ, took my buddy and I about 4 hours to hook everything up,
http://www.smithbrothersservices.com/


----------



## kcm10883 (Dec 28, 2010)

ok good deal picked up the solenoid im gonna get it on tonight and test it out before it starts coming down..cross my fingers..i spoke to the meyer dealer in shrewsbury on the ride up the from the shore today and they had told me im going to need to hardwire my plow lights to my battery then get and aux light switch and run them as if they would roll bar lights or some other aux light...seem right?


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

kcm10883;1192695 said:


> ok good deal picked up the solenoid im gonna get it on tonight and test it out before it starts coming down..cross my fingers..i spoke to the meyer dealer in shrewsbury on the ride up the from the shore today and they had told me im going to need to hardwire my plow lights to my battery then get and aux light switch and run them as if they would roll bar lights or some other aux light...seem right?


Yeah that's the simple way I was trying to explain.


----------



## kcm10883 (Dec 28, 2010)

what a S****Y night...plow wiring got all messed up around 2:30 am..actually ended up taking to smith brothers other brother at ACIS welding and ended up be a wire not grounded correctly. Now, everytime i push my clutch pedal in it screetches like a son of a *****. any ideas?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Most likely throughout bearing or pilot bearing


----------

